# FS: Cherry Shrimp $1 Sale~



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Selling 
Cherry shrimp $1 each

minimum purchase $15

Almost sold out all the cherry shrimp , those who want it pm me with ur phone number pls =]

pick up in richmond


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Bummmmmpp~~~


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!~~~~~~


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumbubmbumbpppp


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP again again


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I may know someone who wants them. I'll give them a shout.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

bump again....!


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Bummppp~~~~


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

updated~~~ New $1 ~~~~


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh man, wish you weren't so far away, I would definatley take some. Not sure what happened to the other guy who wanted some. Sorry bout that.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

its okey =] , right now i am cleaning off the tank and selling the left over shrimp



Tazzy_toon said:


> Oh man, wish you weren't so far away, I would definatley take some. Not sure what happened to the other guy who wanted some. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Lpk11 (Oct 1, 2011)

How big r they?


----------

